# How many of us are watching the Royal Wedding?



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm not but Andy is glued to it, he got up extra early to walk the furries


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Me! Very excited and happy that I am not in the US right now having to get up early.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

magiclover said:


> Me! Very excited and happy that I am not in the US right now having to get up early.


lol i have three friends discussing it in one of the social group it started their time zones 2, 3 and 4, one of them asked cos i was only a 3hr away drive was i invited :


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

mist said:


> lol i have three friends discussing it in one of the social group it started their time zones 2, 3 and 4, one of them asked cos i was only a 3hr away drive was i invited :


How could they lose your invitation?Shame!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Well we've just got back from walking the dogs, and yes, we do have it on...

My hubby has gone to Scotland for a lads weekend just to get away from it...lol!

Lots of Union Jack flags around the village, and the pub over the road is all decked out.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Just turned tele on in japan and watching now. 

Where in scotland has your Hubby gone?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Very wonderful, perfect i think, enjoyed it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope.  

But that was because (a) I can watch snippets which I know will be exhausted on all of the entertainment shows this week and (b) I think they were exchanging vows while I was driving to work this morning. 

And I turned the radio off because I can't stand the fill in guy on the radio who was gushing in between talking about the bride's dress and asking if she looked like Lindsey Lohan. 

At work, the only thing people are talking about is the NFL draft.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Excellent coverage by the BBC, makes you proud to be British....


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

We watched!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Just finished watching. Now out for a real walk, not the quick little one we had at 6:00am.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

ellesimmo said:


> excellent coverage by the bbc, makes you proud to be british....


absolutely!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I "yes - casually following" because I plan on watching lots of the highlights on TV and maybe looking at a picture or two of the dress and what others are wearing! (especially some of those wild hats!!)

Kim


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

My Mum arrived at 9.30 mil 10am and that was it we were glued all day, I was very surprised at how emotional I felt the crowds and everything fantastic beautiful dress and when Prince William looked at her and said you look beautiful that was it I asked my Mum for a tissue.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't watch as it happened because it's not that interesting to get up at 5a.m. when I have to work, but I looked at videos later and fast forwarded through the boring parts, such as the ceremony and singing parts. I liked watching her arrive and them leaving the church. That's all.


----------

